# best starter set for beginner



## pick (Aug 5, 2010)

hello everyone ill start by saying im very new to building model trains and i havent yet started building but i just built a new home so my basement is big and empty and i plan on building at least a 4x8 with shelves going down a couple walls so i have room and im going to use ho scale. I have done a lil reading about different aspects of modeling im tring to find out whats the best starter sets out there or if i should just buy things individually.This will be a family project at some point son is still to young but im into building trains for the hands on aspect and the detailing in the landscape trains ect..
So any advise about starting out in the hobbie would be great and what brand of trains i should go with or at least the differences between the brands .

thx to all and i look forward to building my rr empire.

pick:thumbsup:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i would say instead of a kit, get some cheap track bundle from ebay, one good entry level locomotive (athearn BB for example), some cars and a better power-pack. before ebay it would be a good idea to check your local craiglist as well.

i have some basic HO stuff laying around if you want (as we decided to go N scale for nephews layout instead)


----------



## pick (Aug 5, 2010)

what type of track should i be looking for is some brands better than other like i said all this is new so bear with me im still learning i just wanna go about this the best way thx again


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

most widespread material is by atlas. you want Nickel silver stuff to minimize oxidation related problems (will cost bit more). some members preffer material with integrated roadbed, but i'm at loss as to why. integrated roadbed is good if one plays trains on carpet but it is more expensive and generaly less flexible how it can be used 

you also might want to read through official NMRA beginners guide
http://www.nmra.org/beginner/


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

If you would like a set in HO; I would go with Atlas True Track, simple to assemble and tired and true reliability.
N Scale Kato would be my choice.
Both can grow with your interest and simple to get trains up and running so there's no loss of interest in the beginning.
If you get slightly more specific as to what scale we could narrow things down further for you.
With 4'x8' either would provide enough room for fun to start out though.


----------



## pick (Aug 5, 2010)

thx subwayaz i was thinking ho scale but ive never had either in my hand so i dont really know the differance between ho and n scales and im just trying to figure out the best way to start the hobby all i have is a 4x8 sheet and was gonna connect it to some shelf type table i just have alot of room now  so to point i dont know if i should get a set or just buy individual stuff and its going to be a permanent layout as well so any input about starting is great and thx again to everyone whos helpin me out i really appreciate it 

pick:thumbsup:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Your quite welcome, anytime. For the ultimate beginner I would go with a set this way you've got about everything you need. And some basic instructions to help get you started. HO will give you fun but it's kind of large in comparison to N scale. So more fun for the space in n scale. But the trade off is the size of the trains and the track. But you appear to be a young fella that has good eyesight and hand coordination still so that would be fine.
And brand names you couldn't go wrong with either Atlas or Kato Unitrak set for the beginning. Both ae reliable and both come with Modular track that will get you up and running in minimum time. Which will help your interest in the hobby grow.
Any other questions don't hesitate to post back and lots of friendly knowledgable folks will come to your aid including myself.

Enjoy it's built rite in


----------

